# ملف Pdf حول تصميم المطارات



## سعيد السعيدي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
أود أن أقدم لكم ملف يحنوي الأسس الرئيسية لتصميم المطارات ... كما أعدكم على أضافة صور ومخططات حول المطارات في مشاركات قادمة ... مع التحية و السلام 

سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة :63: 


airports01.pdf​


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور جارى التحميل


----------



## المعمار العراقي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووور اخي على المعلومات القيمة وفقك الله


----------



## خادم الاقصى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكراً ....*

هذة مشاركة رائعة يا أخى الكريم وانا اطلب منك المزيد من الكتب والمراجع التى لديك عن تصميم المطارات حيث انا مهندس طيران واهتم بمثل تلك الموضوعات ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع ..


----------



## حازم العطيفى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع ...


----------



## ASHAB (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخوي....

جاري التحميل....

جزيت خيرا....

وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك....


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكركم أخوتي الأعزاء على مشاركاتكم الجميلة ..... , أعدكم بتقديم كل ما لدي عن المطارات من صور و مخططات 

سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة


----------



## المعمار العكبوت (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك سعيد السعيدي لكنك لم تلبي وعدك لي لحد الان بتزويدي بمعلومات المطار لان هذا البي دي اف موجود عندي


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى الأخ العنكبوت*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
أن كان هذا الملف عندك فهو الوحيد عندي الأن وعند توفر أي معلومات حول المطارات سأرفقها في هذة المشاركة كما يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي

يوجد في هذا الرابط عدد كبير من المطارات المصممة حديثا 
http://search.atomz.com/search/?sp_...any&sp_k=Architectural+Record&sb.x=12&sb.y=10

لمطار الدوحة الدولي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32688​ 
وهذا الرابط لمطار في البحر باليابان 
http://m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=980

و كذلك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18395&highlight=%E3%D8%C7%D1

مطار دبي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35850&highlight=%E3%D8%C7%D1

مطار كلاسكو الدولي 
http://www.glasgowarchitecture.co.uk/renfrew_airport.htm

صور لأفضل عشر مطارات في العالم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57094&highlight=%E3%D8%C7%D1

المقتطفات في تصميم المطارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56667&highlight=%E3%D8%C7%D1

Dulles Airport
http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Dulles_Airport.html

مع السلام و التحية 

سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*معلومات أخرى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​معلومات أضافية حول المطارات :- 
​ثلاثة عناصر مهمه تحدد مكونات المطار 


وإذا ما نظرنا الى المطارات باعتبارها العمود الفقري في مجال صناعة الطائرات فإن هذه المنشأة ترتكز على ثلاثة عناصر رئيسية كما يقول عبد الرحمن كسبر في أحدث دراسة عن (مطارات المستقبل )، ويشير خلالها الى ما اسماه بالعناصر الرئيسية في المطارات .. ويعتبر أول هذه العناصر هو : مبنى الركاب.. المنشأة الرئيسية التي يتم فيها تقديم الخدمات والتسهيلات والاجراءات للركاب ليس فقط بل والمترددين على المطار ويحتوي مبنى الركاب على كونترات الجوازات، ومكاتب عمليات شركات الطيران، وإدارة الجوازات والجمارك والمصالح الحكومية الأخرى، بجانب الأنشطة التجارية المتنوعة، ويضيف عبد الرحمن كسبر أنه يجب أن يوضع في الاعتبار عند تصميم المطارات خاصة مباني الركاب ـ وجودها بالقرب من ساحة وقوف الطائرات بجانب سعة مبانيها حتى يمكنها استيعاب الاعداد الهائلة للركاب والعاملين خاصة في ساعة الذروة، بجانب مراعاة تحديد المسارات داخلها للعمل على سهولة وإنسياب حركة المسافرين والقادمين . 


منطقة التحركات : هذا هو العنصر الثاني وهو جزء من المطار تستخدمه الطائرات أثناء تحركاتها على الأرض شاملة منطقة المناورة والتي تتحرك فيها الطائرة بعد الهبوط وقبل الاقلاع والتي تشتمل على ممرات وساحة وقوف الطائرات المعروف باسم الطرمق- وكذلك مبان متعلقة بالخدمات المباشرة للطائرة مثل ورش الصيانة ومحطة الوقود الخاصة بالطائرات، وقرية البضائع وقبل تخطيط منطقة التحركات يجب مراعاة أنواع الطائرات وعددها وتحركات معدات الخدمات الأرضية، وموقع مبنى الركاب بالنسبة لتلك المنطقة . 


منطقة انتظار المركبات .. ثالث عنصر من عناصر انشاء المطار، وهي تشمل مداخل ومخارج المطار، بجانب كافة الأنشطة التجارية المتعلقة بالطيران مثل محطة تموين الطائرات والفنادق والمراكز التجارية . 


ويشير كسبر في دراسته الى أن هناك ثلاثة مقاييس لقياس الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطارات، ويعتبر أهم هذه المقاييس هي مدى إمكانية استقبال ساحة وقوف الطائرات لعدد معين في الساعة الواحدة . أما المقياس الثاني فهو تقديم الخدمات والتسهيلات والاجراءات المختلفة داخل مبنى الركاب لعدد معين من المسافرين والقادمين في الساعة . أما الثالث فهو مدى استيعاب منطقة انتظار المركبات والطرق المؤدية من وإلى المطار . 

(( نقلا عن منتدى العمارة للجميع ))


----------



## كريم العاني (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوعك جدا جميل


----------



## jatli33 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

je vous remercie pour ses document et information


----------



## alaa_1986 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

salam 3likom 
thank u sooooo much 4 this gr8 informations
and 4 ur efforts 2 present them


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

Mercie Beauquee jatli 33


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة القيمة.................بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجوى بغداد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكتب المفيدة


----------



## أروى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مرسى جدا جدا جدا


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*مطار دولي في سيناء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
أشكركم على مشاركتكم في هذا الموضوع حول المطارات ... و كا أضافة أخرى مني مشروع مطار دولي في سيناء نفلا عن بيت المعماريين العرب ... ​ 














 
و لكم مني السلام و التحية​ 
أحمد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة​


----------



## bradoine (29 سبتمبر 2007)

barak allahou fik akhi alkarim


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا ..


----------



## سامي المهندس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من العلم على قدر مد بصرك


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم أخوتي على هذة المشاعر الطيبة............ وجزاكم الله الف خير على مروركم الكريم


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي السعيدي دائما تتحفنا بمشاركاتك القيمة والمبهرة جدا

الى الامام اخي العزيز وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (30 سبتمبر 2007)

اخ احمد موضوعك هذا شيق و جميل


----------



## mr ali ali (2 أكتوبر 2007)

حياك الله يا أخي
وبارك فيك 

ممكن مهندس محترف بالأتوكاد في البصرة

ممنون جدا


----------



## ماهر02 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخي الفاضل :75:


----------



## medmoh (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة المشاركات الجميلة و المشاعر الطيبة ........... و أتمنى لكم الموفقية


----------



## النجر83 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*برك الله بيك*

الى الاخ سعيد السعيدي اود ان احييك على تفانيك في مساعدة الاخرين وطيبة نفسك وهو شيء نادر في هذه الايام واود ان اقول للمعماري العكبوت الله يسهل امرك :14:


----------



## sasy0o0o (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مش بس موضوع شيق لا متكامل جدا كمان ربنا يوفقك يارب 
مزيد من التقدم والعطاء كمان وكمان يارب


----------



## arch nana (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## new daz (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فييييييييييك.. ما هي المواصفات الفنية لأنشاء المطارات .. انا عندي فكر بسيطة عنها .. ؟؟ تحياتي


----------



## سجاد العراقي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل جداً . متى يمكن لنا نحن العرب من أمتلاك المطار رقم واحد في العالم من حيث الجماليه .


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام و أنتم بخير و أشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبة ...... و الى الأخ سجاد العراقي أن شاء الله أحنة مو قاصرين لكن مرات الضروف هي التحكم 
و أحنة دائما سباقين بالعمل لا بالأمنيات و الدليل (( زها حديد , رفعت الجادرجي , حسن فتحي .... , اخرين )) 

سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
موضوع رائع فعلا


----------



## eng.kamal (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع الثمينة التي افتقدناها في الكليات.......


----------



## مايزنر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووور على المشاركة


----------



## Arch_M (2 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزي شكرا لك وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## zakou1 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة شكرا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد الجميل


----------



## وحش العمارة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكوووور اخي على المعلومات القيمة وفقك الله*​


----------



## احمد محمود جاد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arc.iraqi (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا بصراوي على هاي المشاركة
اني همين من البصرة
بس حبيت أتواصل وياك أني همين معماري سنة ثالثة بس باليمن
حبيت أسألك عن بعض الاشياء
هذا *****ي
walhan_007***********
منتضر ردك على ال*****


----------



## مهندسة سين (3 يناير 2009)

*تصميم المطارات*

:30::30::30:الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه بما يتعلق بالمطارات 
ولو امكن من طاقم الاشراف بالملتقى ان يتم وضع هندسة المطارات كقسم مستقل بحد ذاته لاهمية الموضوع وكثرة المعلومات لدينا بما يخص المطارات من عدة جوانب ونكون مشكورين وممنونين لهم:30::30::30:​


----------



## sayedakl (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكتب المفيدة


----------



## hermione (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا فعلا الموضوع هايل اوى بس ياريت لو فى شرح لمنظومه اجزاء المطار ومكوناته الداخليه


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*

أشكركم اخوتي على الردود و اتمنى من الله للجميع الموفقية 
الى الاخ البصراوي arc.iraqi أتمنى لك كل الموفقية و النجاح اسمي أنا احمد و انا الان خارج العراق كل ما تحتاج يمكنك سؤالي او مراسلتي عن طريق ايميلي و هو DRAGOLAARCHMAN على ياهو و انت كمل الايميل من يمك 

سلامي الى كل قسم الهندسة المعمارية جامعة البصرة طلابا و اساتذة 

سعيد السعيدي / طالب ماجستير تخطيط مدن / ماليزيا


----------



## star gd (27 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك *


----------



## darin76 (27 يناير 2010)

شكراً أخ سعيد على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك ومشكورعلى المجهود الرائع


----------



## big-arch (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.................


----------



## hermione (28 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## al araby 82 (3 فبراير 2010)

جارى التحميل شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## بلال الدبعي (4 فبراير 2010)

_مشكور ياسعيد السعيدي على هذا الملف الخاص بالمطارات فنرجو المزيد والتوضيح بالصور اكثر_


----------



## hnic-004 (6 فبراير 2010)

مشاركة ممتاز اخي الكريم اطال الله عمرك


----------



## xX7mDXx (6 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافية ..............


----------



## boss n c (10 فبراير 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## snowhite (11 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العضيده (24 مارس 2010)

تشكر على حسن المعلومه


----------



## fuadalnasseri (25 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ياباشمهندس تسلم وسلمت يداك


----------



## bilal baghdadi (26 أبريل 2010)

اريد بحث حول القوانين و التشريعات في اسرائيل


----------



## sima (26 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much for this


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## دعاء النبى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا الموضوع رائع


----------



## miloud gbm (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي واتمنى ان تزودنا من تصاميم للمشاريع بحيث انا مهندس في العمران واحتاج الى مساعداتكم ......وشكرا شكرا


----------



## waleed nabil (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم, والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## marwa younes (12 مارس 2011)

الله يبركللك


----------



## feith (13 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omar_aboroman (26 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيكو الف عافية


----------



## omar_aboroman (26 مارس 2011)

شيء رائع الله يعطيكو العافية


----------



## حازم المصرى (4 أبريل 2011)

يا رجالة انا عايز برنامج مشروع مطار بالله عليكوا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## Abu Hammad (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ...


----------



## raafat_dh2 (9 أبريل 2011)

اجمل ما تقدم حتى الان مع كامل احترامي وتقديري اشكرك اخي جهد كبير و منفعة اكبر .جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الالفي حسن (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم - اريد مرجع خاص بهندسه المطارات ببلاش


----------



## ajaj33 (27 يونيو 2011)

*thankx*



سعيد السعيدي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> أود أن أقدم لكم ملف يحنوي الأسس الرئيسية لتصميم المطارات ... كما أعدكم على أضافة صور ومخططات حول المطارات في مشاركات قادمة ... مع التحية و السلام​
> سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة :63:​


 

thankx


----------



## nani_cartar (29 ديسمبر 2011)

http://search.4shared.com/postDownload/PxKpM0C6/planning_and_design_of_airport.html
رابط لكتاب ممتاز للمطارات


----------



## memeali69 (7 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا يا اخى على هدى المعلومات


----------



## deena ahmed (25 يناير 2012)

كزاااكم الله كل خير ع المعلومات المفيدة 
تحيااااتي


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## wagih khalid (27 يناير 2012)

*
بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار المزيد
*​


----------



## الغامدي 2020 (10 مارس 2012)

يعطيك الف الف الف عاافيه


----------



## ktheeb (13 مارس 2012)

شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## حاتم المختار (13 أبريل 2012)

lمشكووووووووووور يا أخي سعيد السعيدي والله يسعدك


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## sign26 (4 مايو 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## sign26 (4 مايو 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Gaderboh (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يا بش مهندس بصراحة 100%
انحييك على المجهود


----------



## architect111 (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## eng4islam (5 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك* :28:​


----------



## nadirb (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع وأرجو منك إفادتنا بمواضيع على الفنادق


----------



## mohamed1510 (9 مارس 2013)

ممتاااااااااااااز


----------



## mohamed1510 (9 مارس 2013)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## EN.D (13 مارس 2013)

شكراااااا لك على المجهود


----------



## gefara_g (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا هندسه على المجهود


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (24 مارس 2013)

مشكور جدا والله


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*سعيد السعيدي* يديك الف عافية اخونا العزيز


----------



## ramyacademy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مشاركة تاريخية 
اسال الله لك ان يرزقك اخلاص النية


----------



## laith planner (24 نوفمبر 2014)

احسنت اخي العزيز الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (15 مارس 2022)

سعيد السعيدي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> أود أن أقدم لكم ملف يحنوي الأسس الرئيسية لتصميم المطارات ... كما أعدكم على أضافة صور ومخططات حول المطارات في مشاركات قادمة ... مع التحية و السلام
> 
> سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة :63:
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا هل من مزيد؟


----------

